# Rollerz Only Valle de Coachella



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

*Rollerz Only Toy Drive/Car Show*


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

United Dreams cc yuma, az will be there!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT TO THE TOY DRIVE....


GOODTIMES CC
DEL VALLE CC
AZTLAN CC DE MEXICALI
UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA AZ
VALLEY FINEST CC
PUBLIC ENEMY CC VC
STREET KINGS CC
ONDIADOS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
UNIQUES CC
NEW ILLUSIONS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
OLDIES CC 
CITY CRUISERS CC
MANIACOS CC
VALLE STYLE CC
LA GENTE CC
MEXICAN SIDE CC


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ will be getting down for this one.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Where's er'body at? :dunno::dunno:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ will be getting down for this one.


 we're ready .............................thank homie ......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## rosieomar03 (Nov 30, 2010)

:h5: 
[h=1]Aztlan C.C. de Mexicali[/h]will be there to support!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks bro..................


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This my friends is a good show/toy drive. I did it last year and it was pretty packed. A big ass stack of toys, un chingo of cars, and lots and lots of kids, happy kids.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks cholo dj ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lets do this 4 the kids ..............bring an unrapped toy................gracias,.,,dec 4 2011


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT TO THE TOY DRIVE....
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


WHOS NEXT.............................


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT TO THE TOY DRIVE....
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


14 CAR CLUBS LOOKING GOOD......................................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT TO THE TOY DRIVE....
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...




15 CAR CLUBS GRACIAS....................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

SOME OF THE BEST OF CASH PRIZES $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

BEST CAR $100.00

BEST TRUCK $100.00

BEST BOMB $100.00

BEST EURO / DUB $100.00

BEST HOT ROD $ 100.00

BEST BIKE / STREET BIKE TROPHY

MOST MEMBERS $ 100.00


ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 760 601-4447 ORLANDO..................


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 15 CAR CLUBS GRACIAS....................


Don't forget carlos and his boys from valle sytle I talked to him they are going


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS SHOWING SUPPORT TO THE TOY DRIVE....
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...




16 CAR CLUBS KOOL............................................


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE GETTING DOWN FOR THIS ONE...LOOKING FORWARD TO IT TOO.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Let's do this this, for the kids!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DDFLYER của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> 15 CAR CLUBS GRACIAS....................


*cough**cough* we'll be there


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

How is it going Orlando... Mexican Side C.C. would be there.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you la gente cc & mexican side cc..


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

18 CAR CLUBS FIRME............................


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's just around the corner ese....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## losraider63 (Mar 11, 2003)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 391258


Ttt


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> SOME OF THE BEST OF CASH PRIZES $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> BEST CAR $100.00
> 
> ...



TTT FOR THE HOMIES !!!! :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just under a month away....gonna be another good one. This Toy Drive is fully endorsed by THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 392652


T.T.T


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down in the parking lot ese..........


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I can't wait. Rain or shine it's on....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I can't wait. Rain or shine it's on....


RAIN OR SHINE HOMIE...


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Can't wait.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ANY DEALS ON ROOMS?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> TTT


I WILL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=398486&stc=1&d=1322416755


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 399981


 It's going down this Sunday!!!!! It's going to be 70 degrees and clear, firme day for a Toy Drive/Car Show!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT ALMOST TIME


krysler300 said:


> View attachment 399981


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 399981


4 more days!!! Don't forget the toys for the kids!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> 4 more days!!! Don't forget the toys for the kids!


TOYS TOYS TOYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THANKS TO OUR SPONSERS ..........................


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

RIDES3 said:


> TTT ALMOST TIME


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

SEE YOU OUT THERE


kandy-kutty87 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:Can't wait!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*1 OF ARE RAFFLE PRIZES*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

One of our many raffles, 13x7 cross lace!


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

couple more days...............


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Another item being raffled off, engraved knock offs!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Dont forget to bring your toy!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

The first Cadillac that registers at the show will receive a set of 4 switch extensions with a Cadillac logo emblem.
And a reminder no outside food and drinks (sodas and Beer) cars will be searched, Thank you.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Had a good time at show, a lot of clean cars, definately worth the drive from camp pendleton..


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

United Dreams Cc yuma,Az had a great time good show as always by RO!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Way to go Rollerz...another great show for a great cause, thanks we had some GOODTIMES out there, see you fellas soon!!! TTT


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

Good show RO!!!


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice show on behalf of ROYAL FANTASIES CC


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

GOOD JOB ROLLERZ WE HAD SOME FUN...:thumbsup: GOODTIMES C.C. YUMA/I.E.


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ROLLERZ GOOD SHOW AS USUAL THANKS FOR HAVING US HAD A BLAST!!!!!!!!!! DESERT DREAMS C.C.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Final Score: Miami Dolphins 34 Chokeland Raiders 14.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Final Score: Miami Dolphins 34 Chokeland Raiders 14.


thankS to the DJ cholo ........................gracias


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks to all the clubs that came to support .....our toy drive .did you guys like the plaques......................


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Final Score: Miami Dolphins 34 Chokeland Raiders 14.



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> thanks to all the clubs that came to support .....our toy drive .did you guys like the plaques......................



:thumbsup:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> thanks to all the clubs that came to support .....our toy drive .did you guys like the plaques......................


Yes I though they were really cool


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Yes I though they were really cool


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lets see pics from the show homie u had some bad ass rides there that i think others should see how good it was


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ill post


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> lets see pics from the show homie u had some bad ass rides there that i think others should see how good it was


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice...keep them coming


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lowrider bomba looks like a custom rod


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WHOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

@ Simon, that's what happens when you eat 3 funnel cakes, 2 bacon wrapped hot dogs and a burrito de makanesa!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitos1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------

